# Vizio XVT553SV LED LCD



## Bigrick7 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a Vizio XVT553SV LED LCD. I had a power surge that blow Power board. I replaced power board and main board. TV now stays powered and i have back light but still no picture but I do have sound. I have to more boards left that was not changed, the LED driver Board and the PC Board. which board is most likely to cause this problem? also the Vizio logo that normally appears on the screen when the tv is turned on does not appear when tv is turned on. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

